# Dark Power Pro P9 650Watt



## Nyuki (26. November 2010)

Hallo!
Habe einige Fragen zum P9.

-Im Idle geht die SPannung nicht über 12v sondern bleibt auf 11,985V und schwankt bis 11.922. Unter Last fällt die Spannung auf 11.763v, ehm ist das Normal`beim P9?
-Kann ich mit einem Y Stück 2x140er oder 2x200 Fans mit einem Anschluss betreiben oder nur 1 Lüfter mit einem Fan connector beim P9?
-PCIE Anschluss:Ich hab nur eine Grafikkarte ,ist das dann egal welcher PCIE Steckplatz?Da ich im Buch was gefunden habe zum Thema PCIE Wiring Diagram,aber für eine Grafikkarte mit einer GPU steht da nichts(Bild).Im Moment ist meine Karte in PCIE 2 gesteckt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. November 2010)

Hallo Nyuki 
1. Wie hast du die Spannung gemessen und wo?
2. Die Adapter solltest du nicht nutzen, da die Anschlüsse des Netzteiles überlastet werden könnten.
Hier solltest du auch das Handbuch zu Rate ziehen, was die maximale Belastung aller Anschlüsse betrifft.
200mm Fans haben idR eine etwas höhere Leistungsaufnahme, so dass es nicht ratsam ist, diese an das Netzteil anzuschließen.
3. Bei nur einer Grafikkarte kannst du dir den PCIe Anschluss aussuchen, wichtig ist das nur bei mehreren Grafikkarten.


----------



## Dr.House (27. November 2010)

2 Lüfter ziehen nicht mal 20 Watt , das muss doch das NT gut ab. Wenn man eine Lüftersteuerung für 4 Lüfter an Molex anschließt funktioniert es auch.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. November 2010)

Hallo Dr.House

20W wären etwa 1,7 Ampere, wenn die Regelung das nicht unterstützt, so kann eine Beschädigung oder Ausfall die Folge sein.
 Von daher ist es ratsam, sich an die maximal zulässigen Werte zu halten, die der Hersteller der Regelung angibt.


----------



## Nyuki (27. November 2010)

Hallo
Ja ich messe das mit diversen Programmen wie AMD Overdrive,Aida64  ect.Dann lass ich Protokolieren und startet bechnes ect.Bisher hatte ich  noch kein Netzteil hier was bei mir unter 12v im Idle anzeigt.
AMD Overdrive und HWinfo zeigen mir 12.032v an im Idle, Last dann  11.84v.Habe vorher immer mit Aida64 ausgelesen ,dass zeigt mir ganz  andere Werte an wie HWInfo.....Leider kann ich es nicht anders testen.
Denke das geht in Ordnung.
Leider finde ich auch nichts mit Leistungsaufnahme max. pro Anschluss im Handbuch wie auch im Internet.
Die 12V mit Oc Key zu einer.Warum sollte ich das tun?
Habe aufgeschnappt das man Hardwareschäden davon bekommen könnte.Ich  kann mir gut vorstellen bei SLI mit 470gtx das, dass was bringt.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Gestern Abend (Nacht) als die Ruhe eingekehrt ist fing ich richtig an alles auszureizen.
Als Modelle hatte ich bisher zum testen das E7 580 CM,Cougar sx700,Corsair 750HX,NesteQ xs850,Coolermaster Gold 850.
Ausgangspunkt :diverse Programme und mein sehr empfindliches  Gehör.Abgesehen von der 12v Spannung was sich denke ich nun erledigt  hat,ist das P9 mit Abstand bestes leiseste Netzteil von allen die ich  testen konnte.
Ich kann mir das nicht erklären doch mein ganzes System ist leiser  geworden.Auch die Grafikkarte dreht ganz anders als vorher.Ich hatte  vorher immer ,ohne Aussnahmen bei bestimmten stellen in verschiedenen  Benches mit anderen Netzteilen eine Lüfterdrehzal von 54%+.IMMMMER! Nun  mit dem P9 48%+ und Temps die gleichen wenn ich ein Tick besser bei  gleicher Raumtemperatur.
Das Kabelmanagment perfekt.Ein kleines Sata-Kabel mit einem Sata Slot  für meine SSD ect. wow endlich sieht es sauber aus in meinem PC.
Warum kann nicht jedes Netzteil so sein?Ich konnte alle Probleme  ausmerzen bis auf das doofe Netzteil.1 Monat lang auf der Suche nach dem  perfekten Netzteil.Bestellen 2 Tage testen und zurück.
Egal was ich nun an dem Pc mache,der Geäuschepegel bleibt gleich.Das  langweilt sich aber mal richtig und ich höre noch nichtmal kleine  Elektrogeäusche wenn ich im Idl sowie unter Last mein Ohr hinten  dranhalte.Am anfang dachte ich es wäre kaputt da es kein Geräusch von  sich gibt,wunderte mich nur warum der Pc anspringt .Beim Start vom  Furmark+Prime95 kommt überhaupt kein E.Geräusch aus dem Netzteil.Mit weitem Abstand bestes Netzteil . Endlich hab ich es gefunden!
Dank BeQuiet.


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2010)

Wieviel Ampere verträgt denn eigentlich so ein geregelter Netzteilanschluss? Die Angabe "max. 1 Lüfter" is etwas ungenau, es gibt welche mit 12A^^ (Extrembeispiel)


----------



## Erzbaron (27. November 2010)

Also die Lüfteranschlüsse direkt am Netzteil vertragen nicht besonders viel ... der Grund ist ganz einfach, die Regelung läuft über die interne Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils und wird quasi nur mit durchgeschliffen ... das ist in soweit problematisch weil zuviele Lüfter durchaus schadhaft für die in der Regel nicht unbedingt gewaltig dimensionierten Lüftersteuerungen sind ...

Der Ausfall der Lüftersteuerung war zum Beispiel der Hauptgrund für kaputte E5 Modelle  ... 

Also, am Netzteil nicht mit Y Adaptern arbeiten, am Molexanschluss siehts schonwieder ganz anders aus ... den kann man ruhig mit Lüftern "vollpacken"


----------



## Nyuki (27. November 2010)

ah ok.
ja an den Molex würden dann aber alle Lüfter auf Max Drehzahl Pusten  , das wär zu laut und die Temps abgesehen von der Umgebung 1°-2°+ wären fast gleich.Ich kann nun 4 Lüfter anschliessen und alle 4 Kabel sind leicht zu verstauen da die auch sehr dünn sind.


----------



## Nyuki (15. Dezember 2010)

So ich muss noch was ergänzen und fragen.Nun mein Freund hat mir wieder sein NesteQ850xs mitgebracht.Wenn ich Furmark laufen lasse,auf 1920x1080 16AA/16AF dreht meine GrakaFan auf 53% (U/min) max mit Oc einstellung.Beim E7 580 auch auf 53%.
Doch nun beim P9 45% (U/min).Ich habe 5 x jeweils den Benchmark gestartet mit jedem Netzteil.
Gleiche FPS.Vantage,Heaven &Co alles bleibt gleich mit Punktezahl ect..
Bei BFBC2 drehen beide Netzteile Neste&E7 bei einer Stunde daddeln voll auf.Das E7 bleibt Kühl aber man hört es schon bis 2 min.,daß ist mir vor dem P9 gar nicht aufgefallen das ,daß Geräusch vom Netzteil kam.1920x1080 8xAA / 16xAF maxed out 60 fps und geht nicht 1 fps runter.Doch beim E7 und Neste geht die Umdrehungen von dem Graka Lüfter max. auf 49%.
Jetzt kommts....beim P9 bleibt (was ein wenig wärmer wird) der Lüfter der Graka standard 40% stehen oO nach einer Stunde Daddeln ca.Die Temperatur von der GTX 470 konnten sich sogar verbessern um 7° und bei Furmark anstatt 81° nun 69° verbessern.Zwei meiner Kollegen waren dabei staunten und konnten sich das auch nicht erklären.Die haben es sich auch sofort gekauft nachdem die das gesehen haben und testen nach ihren eigenen kriterien.Ich hab schon rumgeschökert im Internet natürlich, aber nichts gefunden.Was ist denn so anders am P9 im vergleich zu den anderen?
Der CPU Lüfter wurde leider im vergleich zum E7 lauter, den ich aber nun wieder ersetzt habe und nun Silent Pur.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Nyuki

Hast du mehr Informationen über dein System? Kannst du vielleicht ein oder 2 Fotos von deinem Rechner posten?


----------



## Nyuki (16. Dezember 2010)

was brauchst du genau für Photos?Dann Knips ich die


----------



## Nyuki (7. April 2011)

Hallo.
Der Lüfter sieht schon sehr verdreckt aus vom P9 650Watt.Ich muss es bald aufmachen und säubern.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand einen guten Tip wie ich das umgehen kann,daß Netzteil zu öffnen?

Mir ist aufgefallen nun so nach Monaten,daß es Lautlos bleibt aber es ab und zu Knallt :

(Man kann auch sagen das es laut Knackt)

Das passiert auch nur wenn der Pc unter Last ist.Werte bleiben aber stabil.Nur halt manchmal, oft ein Knall der 100% vom Netzteil kommt.Ich kann damit leben wenn es nicht schlimm ist.


----------



## mcmarky (9. April 2011)

Das hört sich nicht gut an....

Mein P9 klackt nur beim Ein - und Ausschalten.


----------



## Nyuki (9. April 2011)

Das tut meins auch.
Ich habe ja noch Garantie.Hoffe es macht nicht schlapp und es nichts dramatisches.Die Werte fallen nicht einmal auf -5%.Immer Stabil bisher.Auch wenns klackt bleiben die Werte im grünen bereich und schwankt auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. April 2011)

Hallo 

Kannst du dieses Geräusch näher beschreiben?
Ist es so, als ob man einen Schalter umlegt?


----------



## Nyuki (12. April 2011)

Hallo Stefan !
Ja so kann man das bezeichnen,daß Geräusch.*Klick*


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. April 2011)

Und das tritt nur beim ein-/ausschalten des Gerätes auf, oder?


----------



## Nyuki (12. April 2011)

Beim ein-/ausschalten ja,und nach einiger Zeit wenn der Pc unter Last ist,wie beim Spielen.Im Idle, wenn ich surfe ect. kommt das klacken nicht.


----------



## mcmarky (12. April 2011)

Ist das Klackgeräusch unter Last das gleiche wie beim Ein- und Ausschalten? Auch von der Lautstärke?


----------



## Nyuki (13. April 2011)

Es kann sein.Ja es ähnelt dem Geräusch wie beim an und ausschalten.


----------

